# Aca?



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

For those of you who went, how did it go? Did the Club get rid of all that Corkscrew val and java moss?


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Praxx42 said:


> For those of you who went, how did it go? Did the Club get rid of all that Corkscrew val and java moss?


Thanks to everyone who helped to make the table at ACA this past weekend such a great success. DFWAPC really came through on the plants and helpers. I am so proud of y'all (wipes tears).

Harold LaRoux, May Lorfing, and David Lim worked the table, patiently answering the same questions for hours. The table was right at the entrance to all the action, so no one could come in or out of the talks without passing the table. Great exposure! We had a tri-fold poster with AGA on one side, DFWAPC on the other, and cichlids in the middle. Ann Viverette brought a laptop and Erik Olson set up a planted tank slide show. We even had a noise machine set up behind it that sounded like a babbling brook.

Nikolay, THANK YOU very much for re-bagging the DFWAPC plants into salable portions. That saved us a huge amount of time and panic. Let me know if you need to be reimbursed for baggies!

D'Wyatt was working the ACA for the bait-heads, but he popped in now and then to say hi and give us shrimp updates. Larry even worked the table for an hour, even though he was swamped with ACA work.

We sold one DFWAPC membership, but maybe more will join because a couple of people told me they would look us up on the web later. Each plant had a card stapled to it with AGA info on one side and DFWAPC info on the other. Well, we ran out of cards late Saturday but MOST of them had cards. 

"The Basics" article by Ben Belton was a smash hit. Erik, Scott and I printed about 150 and there were only a few left by the end of the weekend.

Scott Hieber will have the financial analysis done next week and I will post again when I know more. But money aside, we did a great service. Many cichlids are celebrating this week because they have plants in their tanks!

Cheryl


----------

